# بين الثقه بالنفس والتواضع



## happy angel (30 مارس 2009)

*كل شخص منا له موقف من ذاته ورؤية لنفسه فواحد يرى ذاته اكبر من حجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو كبر النفس او الكبرياء فهو اذن يبالغ فى تقدير امكاناتة واخر يرى ذاته اقل من حجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو ضغر النفس او احساس الدونية فهو اذن يقلل من شان قدراته الشخصية وثالث يرى نفسه فى حجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو التواضع وان يعرف الشخص حقيقية ذاته فى نور الله ويعرف قدراته ومواهبه ويحاول ان ينميها بالتدريب ومن ثم ينتج وينجز ويبدع ومتى فعل ذلك شعر بالرضا ةتحقيق الذات ....هنا تنمو لديه الثقة بالنفس التى تساعده بدورها على مزيد من نمو القدرات
هناك فارق بين ان تكون الثقة بالنفس نابعة من التواضع او ان تكون نابعة من الكبرياء فالاولى تراعى الامكانات والقدرات الحقيقية المتاحة فلا ترتئى فوق ماينبغى
اما الثانية فهى مزيفة ترى للذات امكانات غير واقعية
هناك اذا ثقة بالنفس حقيقية نابعة من التواضع المسيحى وثمرة طبيعية له
وهناك ثقة بالنفس زائفة نابعة من الكبرياء وتتعارض بالتالى مع التواضع بمعناه المسيحى
اما اذا الفرد امكاناته الطبيعة فى محاولة للظهور يمظهر المتواضع فغالبا ما يعوض ذلك بشكل لا شعورى بتضخيم حجم الذات فى نظره مما يؤدى به الى حالة من كبرياء النفس المتخفى فى ثياب التواضع المزيف اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الحقيقية كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكي ياهابي علي الموضوع
وربنا يدينا الثقة في النفس وعدم التكبر والتواضع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

ربنا يدينا حياه التواضع وعدم التكبر على الاخرين 

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

> *اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الحقيقية كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه
> *



*موضوع رائع يا هابي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

بدون التواضع انا بالاسم مسيحي

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع قيم جدا


يسوع يعطينا التواضع من عنده يارب

ميرسى استاذتى هابى على الموضوع الجميل

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليكي هاابي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2009)

*فى للاسف ناس بيكون حكمها على الانسان الواثق فى نفسه خطأ وبيتهموه بالغرور والكبرياء ..ميرسى يا هابى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

*
كل شخص منا له موقف من ذاته ورؤية لنفسه فواحد يرى ذاته اكبر من حجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو كبر النفس او الكبرياء فهو اذن يبالغ فى تقدير امكاناتة واخر يرى ذاته اقل من حجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو ضغر النفس او احساس الدونية فهو اذن يقلل من شان قدراته الشخصية وثالث يرى نفسه فى حجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو التواضع وان يعرف الشخص حقيقية ذاته فى نور الله ويعرف قدراته ومواهبه ويحاول ان ينميها بالتدريب ومن ثم ينتج وينجز ويبدع ومتى فعل ذلك شعر بالرضا ةتحقيق الذات ....هنا تنمو لديه الثقة بالنفس التى تساعده بدورها على مزيد من نمو القدرات
هناك فارق بين ان تكون الثقة بالنفس نابعة من التواضع او ان تكون نابعة من الكبرياء فالاولى تراعى الامكانات والقدرات الحقيقية المتاحة فلا ترتئى فوق ماينبغى
اما الثانية فهى مزيفة ترى للذات امكانات غير واقعية
هناك اذا ثقة بالنفس حقيقية نابعة من التواضع المسيحى وثمرة طبيعية له
وهناك ثقة بالنفس زائفة نابعة من الكبرياء وتتعارض بالتالى مع التواضع بمعناه المسيحى
اما اذا الفرد امكاناته الطبيعة فى محاولة للظهور يمظهر المتواضع فغالبا ما يعوض ذلك بشكل لا شعورى بتضخيم حجم الذات فى نظره مما يؤدى به الى حالة من كبرياء النفس المتخفى فى ثياب التواضع المزيف اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الحقيقية كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه*​


----------



## white rose (24 مايو 2009)

*علمنا يسوع التواضع بارقى شكل

فاقل شي نحاول نكون متل ما هو يريدنا

ميرسي  هابي

موضوعك حلو كتير*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووعه يا هابى 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا هابى على الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااا وجمبل

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## girgis2 (24 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا هابي عالموضوع الأكثر من رائع*

*ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمة*​


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2009)

حينما يؤمن المرء بذاته  ويتخذ حياة المسيح لة المجد مثالا حيا ويعزّز في أعماقه هذا الشعور فإنّ ذلك يؤدي به إلى احترام
ذاته ومن ثمّ احترام ذوات الآخرين ... والمرء حينما ينظر إلى ذاته برؤية دقيقة بحيث
ينظر إليها كما هي طبيعتها الحقيقيّة ويتقبّل كلّ ذلك فإنـّه حينها سوف يصل إلى سلـّم
الثقة بالنفس بكلّ اتزان ...فعليهِ ألاّ ينظر إلى ذاته برؤى تجعلها أكبر مما هي عليه واقعاً
فإنّ ذلك الأمر سيؤدي إلى صفة الغرور والتكبر والذي هو في أساسه إنما ينمّ عن نقص..
وأيضاً عليه ألاّ ينظر إليها نظرة دونيّة فينظر إليها برؤى تجعلها أقل مما هي عليه واقعاً .. 
وإنما التواضع صفة قيّمة تقع وسطاً ما بين طرفي نقيضين .. هما الشعور بالعظمة 
والتعالي ، والشعور بالنقص ... بين الغرور والدونيّة ... 

وعلى المرء أن يُدرك أنّه في هذه الحياة إنسانٌ لابدّ أن يتفاعل مع مجرّة الإنسانيّة لدى
الآخرين ممن يحيط به في حيّز الحياة الاجتماعية العامة ... فيعي أنـّه يمتلك قدرات
وكفاءات يحتاج إليها الآخرون لتكون إكمالاً وإتماماً لما لديهم من قدرات مغايرة ..
والأمر بالنسبة إليه أيضاً فإنـّه بحاجة إلى قدرات ومميّزات تكمن في أعماق الآخرين
ليتمّ بتفاعله معها إكمال ما لديهِ ... والحياة إنما بُنيَتْ على التباين وذلك لأجل الإنسان
ذاته ... فعليه أن يؤمن بذلك ويعي هذا الأمر حتى يطمئنّ ويثق بقدراته وإمكانياته 
يطوّق ذاته في كلّ ذلك الثقة بالنفس والتي تدفعه إلى التواضع والتفاعل والعطاء في آنٍ معاً
ميرسى هابى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

> اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الحقيقية كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه



موضوع جميل قوي ياهابي 
مرسي ليكي 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> شكرا ليكي ياهابي علي الموضوع
> وربنا يدينا الثقة في النفس وعدم التكبر والتواضع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يدينا حياه التواضع وعدم التكبر على الاخرين
> 
> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا هابي
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بدون التواضع انا بالاسم مسيحي
> 
> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> موضوع قيم جدا
> 
> 
> يسوع يعطينا التواضع من عنده يارب
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> شكرا ليكي هاابي
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى للاسف ناس بيكون حكمها على الانسان الواثق فى نفسه خطأ وبيتهموه بالغرور والكبرياء ..ميرسى يا هابى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## girgis2 (12 يونيو 2009)

*Thank you happy angel*

*God bless*​


----------



## zama (12 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك على الموضوع ..


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *Thank you happy angel*
> 
> *God bless*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أشكرك على الموضوع ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييل 
مرسيه مامتي
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *علمنا يسوع التواضع بارقى شكل
> 
> فاقل شي نحاول نكون متل ما هو يريدنا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا هابى على الموضوع ​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااا وجمبل
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا هابي عالموضوع الأكثر من رائع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمة*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> حينما يؤمن المرء بذاته  ويتخذ حياة المسيح لة المجد مثالا حيا ويعزّز في أعماقه هذا الشعور فإنّ ذلك يؤدي به إلى احترام
> ذاته ومن ثمّ احترام ذوات الآخرين ... والمرء حينما ينظر إلى ذاته برؤية دقيقة بحيث
> ينظر إليها كما هي طبيعتها الحقيقيّة ويتقبّل كلّ ذلك فإنـّه حينها سوف يصل إلى سلـّم
> الثقة بالنفس بكلّ اتزان ...فعليهِ ألاّ ينظر إلى ذاته برؤى تجعلها أكبر مما هي عليه واقعاً
> ...


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي ياهابي
> مرسي ليكي
> يسوع يباركك
> ​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


----------



## marmora88 (14 يونيو 2009)

*اذا الفرد امكاناته الطبيعة فى محاولة للظهور يمظهر المتواضع فغالبا ما يعوض ذلك بشكل لا شعورى بتضخيم حجم الذات فى نظره مما يؤدى به الى حالة من كبرياء النفس المتخفى فى ثياب التواضع المزيف اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الحقيقية كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه*


*انا مش قادره اوصل بالظبط للمقصود من الفقره دي 
ارجو التوضيح وربنا يعوضك تعب المحبه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يونيو 2009)

> اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الحقيقية كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه



مرسي على الموضوع الحلوووووو اوووووي ده و بجد ربنا يبعد عننا التكبر لانه اوحش حاجة في الدنيا 
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة 
اذكريني في صلواتك كتتييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------

